# YEEEE HA!



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

This was the fourth year I have put in for my elk tag in a certain area in Wyoming! FINALLY got drawn!

Just a few months to wait!

:beer:


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Thats great poke em!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

hunt4P&Y said:


> This was the fourth year I have put in for my elk tag in a certain area in Wyoming! FINALLY got drawn!
> 
> Just a few months to wait!
> 
> :beer:


 :beer: :beer: :beer: :wink: :wink: 8) 8)


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

im guessing sence this is a bow hunting forum, that is what you are going to be using for elk, im i correct? that will be so awsome and youll have fun doing that! best of luck :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Don't miss dd: dd: dd: dd:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes, we will spend 10 days with our bow, if I do not tag out I can go back out during rifle season with a rifle and tag out.

I am hoping to make it a bow kill though!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Yes, we will spend 10 days with our bow, if I do not tag out I can go back out during rifle season with a rifle and tag out.
> 
> I am hoping to make it a bow kill though!


Good Luck Mike!!!!!! :beer: Seriously hope you whack a good one!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

When can I put my T-Bone and roast orders in???????

Good luck Mike. I'm jealous.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

AdamFisk said:


> When can I put my T-Bone and roast orders in???????
> 
> Good luck Mike. I'm jealous.


Thanks Sunshine! I will save a few for you!


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Yes, we will spend 10 days with our bow, if I do not tag out I can go back out during rifle season with a rifle and tag out.


I want your job!

Congrats and good luck.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

maanjus11 said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we will spend 10 days with our bow, if I do not tag out I can go back out during rifle season with a rifle and tag out.
> ...


HAHA well I am always hiring! As long as you will work when I don't want to! :lol:


----------

